# Kayak Demo Day



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Canoe/Kayak Demo Day 
Saturday, May 14 2005 
9:00am - 4:00pm 

First Landing / Seashore state park in Va Beach.
Entrance gate is located at 64th St.

Here is your chance to try it before you buy.
Hopefully some of the kayak fisherman (woman) can get together for a local trip and we can have a show and tell before / after.

Also there is a fishing show at the pavilion the weekend of March 11-13 and the new Kayak club will have some fishing kayaks there for you to view.

Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I will have some boats at the demo day also. See you there.

Cory Routh
President, Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association


----------

